# Strap lock for Seagull Artist A.E.?



## rguy56 (Jan 2, 2011)

The lower strap button on my guitar incorporates the output for the amp. As a result, it's oversized and doesn't fit a guitar strap well. I can't just swap it out because it IS the output jack. 

I will drop the guitar and damage it if I can't find any solution for this.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

bob


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree bob. What did you find out?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

On a couple of guitars I've installed a strap button between the endpin jack and the back, screwed into the tail block. Works well but not for the preservationist or purist. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I couldn't get the strap over the button on my Seagull acoustic so I cut a little material off the strap hole with a small pair of wire cutters until I could force it over the button. It works well and will not come off unless I force it.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I've done both what Mooh has and what Guitar101 has done. My preference is to install a standard strap button and use the jack as only a jack. I even remove the "strap button" from the jack and recess the threads into the body a little. I like the output jack to be below my strap button so the strap and cord don't get in each other's way.


----------

